

10 things I learned from winning Startup Weekend Munich - pyderman
http://blog.hipwerk.com/10-things-i-learned-from-winning-startup-weekend-munchen/

======
ionbon
On-point stuff, as usual!:) good luck with The BEAR!:D

------
luki13
Great job, keep up the good work!

